# طريقة صنع الصابون السائل



## sami-80 (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء لقد وجدت الكثير من الذين يبحثون عن اي معلومات عن الصابون السائل لكن دون جدوى 
لذلك احببت ان اساعد كل من يريد الطريقه العمليه للصابون السائل 
حيث يستطيع كل من يطبقها بشكل جيد من الحصول على نتيجه رائعه ويستطيع ان يفتح منشئة عمل ويستفيد
ونحن نطلب منكم الدعاء لنا بالفرج والشفاء .
اولا :يجب ان يكون عندك خلاط اي خلاط ممكن يصلح للعمل مثلا الغساله القديمه
ثانيا :انا اعطيك عيارات مئة كيلو غرام انت تستطيع تقسيمها الى الاصغر او الى الاكبر قيمه كيفما تشاء
الان افرغ 80 كيلو ماء وليس ليتر في الخلاط ثم قم باادارة المحرك حتى يدور الماء
ثم صب فوق الماء 4 كيلو ملح الطعام والمحرك في حالة دوران
ثم نصب 100 غ تيلوز بشل دفعات وليس دفعه واحده وهو يشبه البودره للاطفال والمحرك ايضا في حال دوران
ثم نصب الصباغ اقل من غرام واحد او حسب الطلب بحيث يتغير لون الماء وايضا 50 غ عطر او حسب الطلب
ثم نصب 7 كغ حمض السلفونيك في الخلاط وهو يدور ملاحظه : الوقت بين كل ماده تصب في الخلاط تقريبا 5 دقائق او اقل
ثم نصب 900 غ كوستيك ( قطرونه ) فوق الخلاط وهو يدور او بدل الكوستيك اذا لم يوجد نصب 2 كيلو ونصف حمض امونياك
هنا احيانا عندما نصب الكوستيك ينفش الى الاعلى السائل عندئذ نقوم بصب اليوريا بشكل بطيئ ونحن ننظر الى الخلاط نستمر في 

صب اليوريا بشكل رش خفيف حتى يظهر الون الذي نحن وضعناه في الخلاط وبمجرد ظهور الون نوقف فورا صب اليوريا 

وننتظر حتى يتم مزج السائل بشكل كامل ويصبح نقي عندئذ نوقف دوران المحرك وخلاص انتهى ضع على يديك قليلا من السائل 

وجربه انتهى 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت وارجو الفائده للجميع
:31:


----------



## جيوكيميائى محمود (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا من الاخوة افادتى بمقادير تصنيع قطع الصابون العادى (مع العلم بأن المادة المستخدمة هى الشحم الحيوانى وليس الزيت- رقم التصبن = ؟ ) وايضا طريقة تكنولوجية بسيطة( مخطط) للتصنيع 
والمعدات اللازمة لعملية التصبن والتجفيف والتقطيع . ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ziadahmad (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخ سامي


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (22 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات قيمة جدا يا سامي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر يوسف (22 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ممكن ان تزودني عن معلومات حول حامض السولفونيك وطريقة التصنيع


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (23 أغسطس 2007)

سامي عندك فكرة عن طريقة تحضير
الأنتي فريز - إثلين جلايكول
سائل التبريد بمحركات السيارات
ياريت تبعتلي اذا بتعرف


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## Eng_Mic (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراَ اخى سامى كنت ابحث عن تلك المعلومات


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## afifi_elnagms (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## afifi_elnagms (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا. ارجو منكم اخوانى معرفه عمل منظف الايدى او hand cleanارجو الرد السريع ممكن على


----------



## المهندسه ليى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور والله مقصرت عاشت ايدك
تحياتي.


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز سامي جزاك الله خير الجزاء أعتقد ان كمية ملح كلوريد الصوديوم كمية كبيرة قد تؤدي فعل عكسي حيث تقلل اللزوجة للمنتج وبالتالي تلف الخلطة لذا يرجى الأنتباه الى هذه الكمية المضافة


----------



## علي العزاوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه البساطة في الشرح وفقك الله وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## فليح رضوان (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اسلام عليك اخي العزيز ندعو الله العلي القدير ان يشفيك و يفرج عنك انه على كل شيء قدير


----------



## محب يونس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو الافادة عن دور الملح وشكرا


----------



## noureddinet (25 يناير 2009)

allah yachfeek 
allah yachfik
allah yachfik


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## عمرو سيد33 (16 يوليو 2009)

قرية السعديين منيا القمح شرقيه من اهم قرى المحافظه واكثرها فى صناعة المنظفات الصناعيه


----------



## aloshy2008 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سامي بانسبة في عملية صناعة الصابون السائل ممكن توضح لي كم كمية (اليوريا)وارجو ان تخبرني اين تباع المواد ؟ سكرا تعونك المستمر معناء وجزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## ابو هوبه (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جيوكندا (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكورررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرا*

*لكن يااخى الفاضل انا من مصر وفيه بعض الكلمات لااعرفها بالمصرى مثل تيلوز بشل*
*او الكو ستيك ياريت حد يقولى يعنى ايه بالمصرى*






































​


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

الصلاة والسلام على خاتم أنبيائه ومرسليه


----------

